
Amazon set to launch online music store - pg
http://business.timesonline.co.uk/tol/business/industry_sectors/media/article1690305.ece
======
usablecontent
You got late on this one PG, I posted about Amazontunes a while back
<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=16448>

~~~
danielha
Truly a new era of information when a while back is 2 hours ago.

